# Rootserver unter Linux (Frage)



## jackie05 (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe mir einen Rootserver bestellt und möchte mal wissen welche Kenntnisse man für Linux braucht?

Ich möchte sobald es geht, einen Gameserver erstellen und eigentlich braucht man ja Linux Kenntnisse, könnt ihr mir vieleicht ein paar Tutorials für Linux empfehlen?

Vielen Dank schonmal.

MfG


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Dezember 2007)

jackie05 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir einen Rootserver bestellt und möchte mal wissen welche Kenntnisse man für Linux braucht?


Also eigentlich sollte das eher andersrum laufen, vor allem bei einem Root-Server. Also erstmal Kenntnisse aneignen und dann bestellen... 
Naja, zu dem Thema gibt's hier schon hinreichend Threads. Warum Du mit dieser Methode hier keine sonderliche Freude ausloest kannst Du diesen entnehmen. 



jackie05 hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte sobald es geht, einen Gameserver erstellen und eigentlich braucht man ja Linux Kenntnisse, könnt ihr mir vieleicht ein paar Tutorials für Linux empfehlen?


Hast Du je zuvor schonmal was mit Linux gemacht? In *jedem* Fall, ob Du nun Linux vorher schonmal gesehen hast oder nicht rate ich Dir dringendst auf Deinem PC Linux zu installieren damit Du dort den Umgang erlernen und gefahrlos rumprobieren kannst.

Tutorials zum Thema Linux gibt es eine Menge, hier in unserer Tutorial-Sektion sind auch eine gute dabei.
Schau Dir auch mal hier im Linux-Forum die mit "Wichtig" markierten Threads oben in der Liste an, da findest Du auch einige gute Informationen und auch Links zu Tutorials.


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. Dezember 2007)

Man fragt sich ja, warum man einen Root-Server mit Gnu/Linux bestellt wenn man von diesem Betriebssystem 1. keine Ahnung hat und 2. es auch Windows-Roots gibt und 3. diese für Gameserver i.d.R. eher geeignet sind.

Ich habe z.B. bis jetzt nur bei Steam gesehen, dass es Serverprogramme auch für Gnu/Linux gibt.


----------



## maeTimmae (1. Dezember 2007)

Raubkopierer: Es gibt genug Gameserversoftware für die verschiedensten Spiele - Bevorzugt eben auch deshalb, weil die meisten Linux Distributionen wesentlich besser mit den vorhandenen Resourcen umgehen können.

jackie05: Es gibt so viele Managed Services für Gameserver wie Sand am Meer, deren Kosten wesentlich geringer ausfallen als ein kompletter Root-Server bei einem eingeschränkten Leistungsspektrum. Vielleicht muss ein GS keine 3D-Berechnungen ausführen und intensive Physikberechnungen durchführen, nichtsdestotrotz hat dieser andere Anforderungen als zB ein Webserver, auf dem Datenbanken und Programme laufen. Das heißt, dass ein Root-Server sich erstmal gut anhört, für das Dienen als Gameserver muss er aber nicht zwangsweise geeignet sein.
Des Weiteren sprach Dennis bereits an, dass ein Minimum an Erfahrungen mit Linux da sein müsste, sonst klappt noch nicht mal ein simpler Download von nötiger Software, geschweige denn das Absichern eines ganzen Systems. Mach dich bereits jetzt mit Kommandooperationen vertraut und auch mit den Eigenarten der Distribution. OpenSuSE, Knoppix, Ubuntu, etc gibt es als LiveCD-Systeme, mit denen du sowohl via grafische Oberfläche werkeln kannst als auch über die Konsole. Auch wenn es eventuell eine Rohling kostet, solltest du dich zumindest auf diese triviale Weise mit Linux vertraut machen. Ohne das System vor dir zu haben, wird es nur unnötig schwer, etwas über ein System zu lernen. Tutorials und Anleitungen können dir eventuell Wege aufzeigen, gehen musst du sie aber alleine.


----------

